# What do you put in you snow foam lance?



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Before anyone else says it - *Snow Foam* :wave:

OK, now thats out of the way....

What else have you tried and at what dilution. What were the results?

Would you buy snow foam again?


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

I used megs apc today did a better job than my snow foam tbh.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

snow foam works for some people and not others. personally, it works for me. my current foams of choice are espuma activo and autosmart actimousse (bit better for filthy cars i find). i usually use around 200ml of foam and about 700ml-800ml of water in the lance bottle, or 300ml of foam if its actimousse and a very dirty car. neither ratio affects wax layers.


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

does anyone have a good ratio for ValetPros' PH Neutral stuff?


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

I use around 250ml Auto Rae-Chem Snow Wax to 750ml water in mine :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

düb said:


> does anyone have a good ratio for ValetPros' PH Neutral stuff?


i don't worry about being exact with dilutions as the foam gets diluted down even more when its aplied to the car as the water is still flowing through the PW. try around 200ml foam to 800ml water and go from there


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

i tried with dilutions and felt the snow wasn't thick enough


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

düb said:


> i tried with dilutions and felt the snow wasn't thick enough


the knob on top of the lance (CYC lance is the one i have, some are on the side iirc) adjusts the water/foam mix, and thus thins or thickens the foam


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

I think the snow lance is brilliant. I'd rate it as my No.1 purchase.

I'm not completely sold on snow foam.

I'm struggling to justify purchasing snow foam when I have car shampoo, Megs APC, Daisy APC and could nip down to Tesco and buy a bottle of PH nuetral Johnsons 'baby' shampoo for less than a quid.

If its safe for a baby.....



So why should I buy snow foam?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

meguiars apc works well in the lance, try that 
iirc Dom from dodojuice posted recently about baby shampoo and that its not good for car paintwork...


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

I use Autosmart HD Foamwash and some Autosmart Auto Wash (which is excellent at foaming or when washing the car - VERY thick).

Sometimes G101 and even Demon Shine at times 

Brian


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

we had a wee play down the unit last year 

anythign we could lay our hands on went in the lance 

inc but not limited to

Snowfoam
Turtlewax
Tea
Pepsi(very effective at cleaning)
beer
G101
Fairy liquid
tesco hand cleaner
and pretty much everything else you'd find in a workshop


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Slim pickings here in the states. I use DP Xtreme foam or Megs APC


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i use this now breaks up better than snow foam foams as good and cleans better.

View attachment 11826


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

GlasgowRob said:


> we had a wee play down the unit last year
> 
> anythign we could lay our hands on went in the lance
> 
> ...


Thats interesting....and what were the results on your car?

I own Makita 240/110 power tools, Ryobi 12/18/24v tools. I own DeWalt 12/18/24v and 240/110v tools.

I use drill bits, cutting wheels, grinding wheels, screw bits, screw chucks, chucks, chuck heads, extension cables from all sorts of suppliers.

Are you suggesting I should use only the ancillary products sold by the equipment manufacturer?

That would work out rather expensive and you wouldn't be getting the best out of your equipment.

Certain manufacturers sell excellent 'tools'....but I don't rate their ancillary products. I find other manufacturers sell better ancillary products which work better and last longer.

....Or maybe you think I'm talking about using a grinding wheel as a PZ ???

Not quite sure what to make of your post. Maybe you'll be kind enough to enlighten me 

Regards,
Glym


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

200ml of snow foam then a good squirt of shampoo, personally found Megs gold class best shampoo to ad for a thicker foam and slightly better cleaning ability :thumb:


----------



## alankharrison (Nov 27, 2009)

I use AS hi-foam, G101 and hot water. 100ml hi-foam, 100ml g101 and 800ml water will do 4-5 cars worth depending on the size of them, Its not a really thick foam but if i want it thicker then I would do 250ml hi-foam 100ml g101 and 650ml water. costs either 33p or 52p per car as I buy hi-foam in 25lt where other snow foams come in only 5lt


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use alsorts in mine,snow foam,zipwax,gold class,nxt,maxi suds,tesco cheap shampoo in fact I have quite alot of shampoos probably too many.
I dont stick to a specific formula i just stick in whatever i fancy and top it up with warm water.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

düb said:


> does anyone have a good ratio for ValetPros' PH Neutral stuff?


I just use an inch, up to the 'lip' on the bottom of the bottle, dont know how much this is, but does the job for me

I have used daisy APC with good results.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I bought my foam lance around Xmas time but not bought any snow foam as yet.

I've used Meguiars Gold Class shampoo and Chemical Guys Maxi Suds in it as well. I find that the Meguiars isn't actually too bad, didn't find the Maxi Suds foamed up that much, prefer that for normal washing.  

Only thing I have found is that the foam I've made so far doesn't dwell long enough or remove that much dirt.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

My main ingredient is Autobrite SnowFoam, I also add in a capful of Halfords Shampoo and a couple of squirts of Daisy, found it works great together. TBH I don't think the Daisy will do anything since it probably dilutes down to a million parts to one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

düb said:


> does anyone have a good ratio for ValetPros' PH Neutral stuff?


Yes after playing around with Valetpro PH neutral, the combo I have found that works for me is around 200ml of the snow foam with approx 20ml of daisy APC then fill up with warm to hot water (750ml).

What I found initially when I used the valetpro was that quite a bit of dirt was left on and i wasn't impressed. I changed 3 things. 1) the shot of daisy APC, 2) pressure washing off at a higher pressure but standing futher away, 3) applying the snow foam to a dry car.

Now i played around removing the daisy, adding the daisy, pressure washing off high and low pressures etc. I tried all different combo's.

from this I can defintley say the 20-30ml of Daisy defo increases the cleaning ability of the snow foam. This combined with high pressure wash offs and applying to a dry car results in nearly all the dirt being removed without touching the car.

All I find that is left is a few tar spots (where I use tardis and reapply the lsp over the area) and a sort of film of dust (not a great discription). Anyhow when I 2B wash with btbm after, there is virtually no frit in the rinse bucket, the wash mit just picks up the very fine dirt film.

I'll take a few pictures next wash to show you.

N.B I snow foam the car twice, mainly because 1L snow lance bottle has about the right amount to snow foam to cars, I might as well use it up, rather than throw it away (I have considered using 1/2 measures to make up a 1/2 Litre mix)

Regards

Ben


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Ben1142 said:


> (I have considered using 1/2 measures to make up a 1/2 Litre mix)
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ben


Ben,
thats what I do, I have a premixed solution of SF, shampoo and Daisy, just fill to the mark I have on the lance bottle. will save me a few pennies over the year which I'm going to need with the price of petrol going up every fortnight :lol::lol:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I found CG Citrus wash serves as an excellent pre detail citrus snow foam, seems to foam even better than dedicated snow foams.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I done a few tests a while back of shampoo's and foams, check it out

http://www.autopia.org/forum/click-brag/110986-foam-lance.html

http://www.autopia.org/forum/click-brag/65329-foam-gun-test-various-shampoos.html

http://www.autopia.org/forum/click-brag/110985-gilmour-shampoo-test.html

With the foam lance, karcher gun and gilmour foam gun.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Ben1142 said:


> Yes after playing around with Valetpro PH neutral, the combo I have found that works for me is around 200ml of the snow foam with approx 20ml of daisy APC then fill up with warm to hot water (750ml).
> 
> What I found initially when I used the valetpro was that quite a bit of dirt was left on and i wasn't impressed. I changed 3 things. 1) the shot of daisy APC, 2) pressure washing off at a higher pressure but standing futher away, 3) applying the snow foam to a dry car.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

I bought VP snow foam recently and tried the recommended dilution ratio - it was something ridiculous like 25ml per car, which I tried (obviously mixed with water in the bottle). It foamed, but wasn't thick and didn't dwell for long.

Next time I tried the recommendation for the lance (Autobrite), which is 1 inch in the bottle. This was far superior, maybe even a little too thick.

I think I'll try ¾ inch and a bit of Meg APC next time, see how it goes.


----------



## ElGaby (Jul 23, 2010)

i have 0ph foam. If they are mixed whith megs APC, removes the wax? I use 75ml foam and 400ml water. How much apc works well for remove dense dirt?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

holy thread resurrection!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

GlasgowRob said:


> we had a wee play down the unit last year
> 
> anythign we could lay our hands on went in the lance
> 
> ...


Beer in the foam lance thats brilliant btw


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

1" Valet Pro Snow Foam, 1/2" Megs APC and a cap full of CG citrus shampoo topped up with warm water for me


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

GlasgowRob said:


> we had a wee play down the unit last year
> 
> anythign we could lay our hands on went in the lance
> 
> ...


you should have thrown a mentos in with the pepsi, would have been interesting


----------

